# Jobs



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

What's the point of even trying to get one when no one hires you. Actually just going to jump off the bridge at this point.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> What's the point of even trying to get one when no one hires you. Actually just going to jump off the bridge at this point.


I know it can be discouraging, but please don't give up. There are several threads in this forum that offer employment help/advice. Perhaps if you haven't already you could look through them and find some information that might help you.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

jamaix said:


> I know it can be discouraging, but please don't give up. There are several threads in this forum that offer employment help/advice. Perhaps if you haven't already you could look through them and find some information that might help you.


No such thing as help. Just people taking the opportunity to call you a loser.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> No such thing as help. Just people taking the opportunity to call you a loser.


I actually did a thread in this section about 2 years ago asking for suggestions for my son. He was quite discouraged and wasn't having much luck finding a job at the time. My thread asking for suggestions to help my son only received one negative comment. The majority tried to be helpful. I know it's hard (certainly is for me), but try to ignore those who have nothing but nastiness and negativity to offer. Someone recently reminded me that ," _Some people aren't happy if they aren't knocking others over to make them selves feel taller. _" Really the nasty comments say more about the one who says them than they do about you.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

jamaix said:


> I actually did a thread in this section about 2 years ago asking for suggestions for my son. He was quite discouraged and wasn't having much luck finding a job at the time. My thread asking for suggestions to help my son only received one negative comment. The majority tried to be helpful. I know it's hard (certainly is for me), but try to ignore those who have nothing but nastiness and negativity to offer. Someone recently reminded me that ," _Some people aren't happy if they aren't knocking others over to make them selves feel taller. _" Really the nasty comments say more about the one who says them than they do about you.


Nice well every time I ask for help I get disappointed. Whether that's someone not calling me, being sent on a goose chase, mom not helping me with the car battery (And now I don't have the ability to drive), promises that were not kept, or people just not giving me anything to get started when I ask. Like fine, don't help me. I'll go rob a fucking store and do it myself then???


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

C'est la vie though right ? Right??? 

About to stab someone and scream C'EST LA VIE 

You know? Like okay fucking deal with THIS then!


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I live in a straight ghetto so it's street rules. Just run over anybody and everybody. Oh you don't have a job? Perfect target to beat up and instill street cred.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> C'est la vie though right ? Right???
> 
> About to stab someone and scream C'EST LA VIE
> 
> You know? Like okay fucking deal with THIS then!


Sad but true, disappointment and frustration are a part of life for most of us, but stabbing someone will only exacerbate those problems. I do know that giving up, hurting yourself or another won't remedy anything. 

Disappointment with people, and life in general is something we all experience, but I realize some have more on their plate to deal with than others. I know words don't accomplish much, but I am sorry that things are so tough for you and I do hope that you can find it within yourself to keep trying.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

jamaix said:


> Sad but true, disappointment and frustration are a part of life for most of us, but stabbing someone will only exacerbate those problems. I do know that giving up, hurting yourself or another won't remedy anything.
> 
> Disappointment with people, and life in general is something we all experience, but I realize some have more on their plate to deal with than others. I know words don't accomplish much, but I am sorry that things are so tough for you and I do hope that you can find it within yourself to keep trying.


Trying stage is over. Next stage, FUCK. YOU.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Are you looking for just any job (within reason), or a specific type such as you have a degree and the job has to match it?

Advice would be different depending on which you are looking for. 

Do you ahve a short list of job types you would consider?

If you are just trying to escape unemployment, many find their job prospects improve when they just take "any job". It provides valuable capital, reduces search anxiety, and provides new opportunities to network etc. Some of my best jobs were handed to me when I was employed and not even looking.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Venting can be good and healthy. It can be hard for people to engage with it in a good way though.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't worry about finding a job today, and deal with your negativity. Here's a stress-free plan: You'll wake up tomorrow, and then you'll make blanket applications for jobs being advertised in your area. Before you apply for them make sure your resume is snuff--then just fulfil the application protocol. Then do your research on job interviews--that's what is more important. That's how I got my job, on the day of the interview I was super careful, and watched a video prior about questions to ask in interviews. XD

Negative thinking can be a hell of a thing. But it's just fear, blind frustration, and it's human.

To improve the qualities of yourself, you could try this.

Do three things in your current lifestyle that improves your health.

Do three things in your current lifestyle that reduces your stress.

This has worked for me. And I'm currently writing more about this.

Don't let yourself get in your own way. You're free to do whatever you wish in this life of yours. Follow your heart, not your frustrations. Perspective will change, especially if you make an effort to invest, mentally, on the things that matter to you--and not dwelling on your worries and the things that aren't better.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

@Stelliferous, is there anywhere you can volunteer? That may help get your foot in the door. You could even do odd jobs or yard work in your neighborhood if you don't have transportation.

I'm sorry you're receiving negativity. It is visible from your posts that you are frustrated with life right now... people may sense that frustration IRL as well, and respond in a defensive manner. If you can't keep trying right now, that's the time to take care of yourself as much as possible... though without hurting others. Maybe you need a little time to "nest" before you try again.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

angelfish said:


> @Stelliferous, is there anywhere you can volunteer? That may help get your foot in the door. You could even do odd jobs or yard work in your neighborhood if you don't have transportation.
> 
> I'm sorry you're receiving negativity. It is visible from your posts that you are frustrated with life right now... people may sense that frustration IRL as well, and respond in a defensive manner. If you can't keep trying right now, that's the time to take care of yourself as much as possible... though without hurting others. Maybe you need a little time to "nest" before you try again.


Yeah how about the time I was interested in mowing the lawn where I'm currently residing but instead my racist grandma would rather pay a Mexican to do it at twice or quadruple the cost. Despite my walking around the neighborhood and throwing away their business notes inside plastic bags with rocks located in them, out of interest of making the community around my neighborhood more authentically giving. The time i discovered a neighbors mail while picking up litter, which had social security information and other information, and returned it to its owner out of interest of serving the community. 

Fast forward to getting robbed on the streets and losing my social security card and birth certificate, getting thrown into a concentration camp after 911 was called and I was abused by my grandmother but her narcissism flipped the script as she played BABY. Despite abusing someone with ptsd being a crime. Fast forward when farther in time to when I was treated like trash (and still am) despite them being trash by the way they treat people like me. If you fast forward a little more, you can hear my silence as I die peacefully. And all the tears of regret paving the roads of the future. 

It's okay. You'll have plenty of sex and get through it without me.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

@Stelliferous, I'm sorry to hear what you've been through and I hope it gets better for you.


----------

